# [EVDL] Navitas controllers



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This is the first I've heard of the Navitas brand. Where did you
purchase your controller? Did you have to pay extra to get the
programming "dongle"
(http://www.electricvehiclesusa.com/product_p/cp-pc-probit.htm)?

-Steven



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi Tim,
> >
> > I have a SRE control on my bike. SRE was the forerunner of Navitas. I have
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There made in Kitchener Ontario Canada 

http://www.navitastechnologies.com/about.html

they seem like ok people as we did have a meeting with them



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I had purchased it from a forklift dealer many years ago (more than 10). At 
the time I purchased both a traction controller, a pump controller, and the 
Probit module as the forkilft dealer claimed that was what I needed. I 
installed the traction controller and never got around to putting the pump 
controller into the lift. The lift went away in a long lost horse trade and 
the "new" pump controller and the Probit sat on the shelf collecting dust 
until I got interested in road going EVs. It was just one of the "parts 
laying around" that I was able to use for the bike to keep the initial cost 
down and it has worked well for almost 1000 miles so far.

respectfully,
John Neiswanger
http://www.evalbum.com/751

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Steven **" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, March 05, 2008 11:52 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Navitas controllers


> This is the first I've heard of the Navitas brand. Where did you
> purchase your controller? Did you have to pay extra to get the
> programming "dongle"
> (http://www.electricvehiclesusa.com/product_p/cp-pc-probit.htm)?
>
> -Steven
>
>


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> Hi Tim,
> >>
> >> I have a SRE control on my bike. SRE was the forerunner of Navitas. I
> ...


----------

